# The Contagious Yawn



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

See the full story here The Contagious Yawn


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hehe thats so sweet my Mums lhasa does it & if you say 'are you yawning' he does it again! hes so cute!!

hello Steve nice to see you here!! by the way my inventions are coming along nicely!!:001_tt2: lol


----------



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> hehe thats so sweet my Mums lhasa does it & if you say 'are you yawning' he does it again! hes so cute!!
> 
> hello Steve nice to see you here!! by the way my inventions are coming along nicely!!:001_tt2: lol


LOL wish my dog was that intelligent 

And nice to see you  lol what's the latest invention that's going to wow the world?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Have you ever watched the film tom thumb and th eyawning man  Try watching it without yawning. Did you know that yawning is a primate thing?? It shows who has the biggest canines and whos the boss


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stevecov said:


> LOL wish my dog was that intelligent
> 
> And nice to see you  lol what's the latest invention that's going to wow the world?


me & Beth are still working on our 'non scary,migrain free eco lightbulbs' :laugh:

im also working on a few ideas for eco friendly tv's:idea:


----------



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Have you ever watched the film tom thumb and th eyawning man  Try watching it without yawning. Did you know that yawning is a primate thing?? It shows who has the biggest canines and whos the boss


I have to try that soon, wonder if my dog could not yawn while watching it too...


----------



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> me & Beth are still working on our 'non scary,migrain free eco lightbulbs' :laugh:
> 
> im also working on a few ideas for eco friendly tv's:idea:


well it's all looking up for you and your inventions :wink5: although you probs haven't worked out how your actually going to manage it yet :001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stevecov said:


> well it's all looking up for you and your inventions :wink5: although you probs haven't worked out how your actually going to manage it yet :001_tt2:


yes it is looking up!:yesnod: but no i havent worked out how do make them just yet, im still thinking through my ideas!!!:idea:ive got a bit of tweaking to do yet! :001_tt2:.. oh & by the way me & Beth have got a new sideline aswell!!!!.....Ghostbusting!!!!:cornut:


----------



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> yes it is looking up!:yesnod: but no i havent worked out how do make them just yet, im still thinking through my ideas!!!:idea:ive got a bit of tweaking to do yet! :001_tt2:.. oh & by the way me & Beth have got a new sideline aswell!!!!.....Ghostbusting!!!!:cornut:


You are clearly a millionaire in the making  Have you thought about trying for inventor of the year


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stevecov said:


> You are clearly a millionaire in the making  Have you thought about trying for inventor of the year


no we're applying to go on Dragons Den!!!:cornut:


----------



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> no we're applying to go on Dragons Den!!!:cornut:


I watch every episode  I'll see you on there


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

stevecov said:


> I watch every episode  I'll see you on there


yes see you there Steve! :biggrin:....blimey i hope we get on now :001_unsure:


----------

